# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Pedida de mano como por arte de magia!

## Magia007

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he27BzvOWGA

----------


## PIRATA MANUELE

Precioso video, y juego muy divertido.

¡Felicidades Magia 007!

----------


## PIRATA MANUELE

Es muy buena idea, la de una petición de mano mágica.

----------

